# Was sind das für Fische?



## LadyBonsai (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir haben im Garten ein natürliches Biotop (schon bald 30 Jahre alt). Seit 10 Jahren halte ich dort drin Goldfische und zwei grosse Kois. Nun haben wir letztes Jahr im Frühling einen Schwarm von 20 kleinen Fischchen entdeckt, da waren die noch 3 bis 4 cm klein. Wir dachten, es könnten Babys von unseren Fischen sein und sie würden dann noch Farbe bekommen. Sie waren ganz grau mit weisssilbernen Flecken auf dem Kopf. Jetzt ein Jahr später sind die Dinger schon um die 12cm gross und sind immer noch grau mit weisssilberner Musterung auf dem Kopf und jeweils eine Linie dem Rückrat entlang. Die 20 Fischchen sind immer alle zusammen und bilden jeweils eine eng zusammenschwimmende Gruppe. Heute haben wir dann beobachtet, dass sie nun beginnen unseren grossen, weissen Koi "zu belästigen". Also eigentlich sah es fast so aus, als würden sie ihn putzen wollen?! Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder davon an.. zu sehen den Koikopf und daneben eben diese komischen Fischchen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch verraten, was das für Fische sind? Wurden wohl bei uns ausgesetzt oder sind mit __ Enten eingeschleppt worden. Jeden Frühling kommt uns für ein paar Wochen ein Entenpaar besuchen. 
DANKESCHÖN für eure Tipps!
Gruss 
LadyBonsai


----------



## lollo (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo,

dann schau dir mal diesen Thread an KLICK Hier.
Könnten von der Zeichnung her auch Ghost sein. Wie sehen denn die zwei Koi aus.


----------



## David K. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Moin,

die Fotos sind nicht wirklich sehr gut , aber das sieht ganz stark (99,99%) nach jungen Koi aus, um eine einheimische Wildart handelt es sich nicht.

Gruß
David


----------



## Digicat (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Servus LadyBonsai

Herzlich Willkommen

Würde sagen das sind Koi ...


----------



## LadyBonsai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dann schau dir mal diesen Thread an KLICK Hier.
> Könnten von der Zeichnung her auch Ghost sein. Wie sehen denn die zwei Koi aus.



Lieben Dank Euch für die Antworten.
Auf die Frage, wie meine Kois aussehen: Einer ist einfach nur weiss ohne irgendwas an Zeichnung dazu. Der Andere ist Dunkelorange(rot) mit kleinen schwarzen Flechcken.
Also wenn das junge Kois wären.. das wäre ja der Hammer! 
Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi David,

ja, sind kleine Koi, aber die Ausgangsform der Koi (Koi haben noch die typische Körperform des Wildkarpfens - sind halt nur bunt) sind auch hier in Mitteleuropa heimisch (sind aus dem Donauraum stammend schon vor 2000 Jahren von den Römern in Europa verbreitet worden und gelten daher, weil schon lange vor 1492 eingeführt, auch außerhalb des Donaueinzuges als heimische Art)
Die heutzutage bekannteren hochrückigen Speisekarpfen sind erst im Mittelalter aus den __ Wildkarpfen herausgezüchtet worden

MfG Frank


----------



## LadyBonsai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo nochmals Zusammen,
nun hab ich doch noch eine Frage. 
Wenn das tatsächlich Kois sind, bleiben die von der Farbe so wie sie jetzt sind? Oder bekommen die noch ihre "eigentliche" Farbe? Es sind 20 Stück und alle sehen genau gleich aus. (ist es überhaut möglich/üblich dass ein Schwarm von 20 Jungen alle genau gleich gefärbt sind? Ich dachte, da würden dann lauter verschiedene kommen...) Alle in dunkelgrau mit diesen komischen weisssilbernen Zeichnungen auf dem Schädel und auf dem Rückenmark. Wäre solch eine Farbzeichnung bei den "Elterntieren in Weiss und Rot-Schwarz" möglich? Sind Koibabys denn alle so farblos und werden später erst bunt? Die sind nun gut ein Jahr alt.
Sorry für meine warscheinlich doofen Fragen, aber wir haben die zwei Kois seit 10 Jahren einfach im Biotop schwimmen ohne dass da je was an Nachwuchs gewesen wäre. 
Gruss LadyBonsai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi LadyBonsai,

auch Koi wechseln meißt noch mals die Färbung (in den ersten 2-3 Jahren). Die Farbgebung ist bei ihnen auch nicht so stabil wie bei Goldfischen - dort fallen ja auch immer welche in die dunkle Wildfärbung zurück. Nur ein kleiner Teil der Nachkommen sehen farblich den Elterntieren ähnlich
z.B wenn sich 2 Tanchos verpaaren bekommen auch nur ein Teil der bis zu 1.000.000 Nachkommen den roten Fleck auf dem Kopf. In der rationellen Zucht werden die von gewünschten Ergebnis abweichenden Nachkommen frühzeitig "entsorgt" (verfüttert ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## LadyBonsai (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hey Frank,

also ist es möglich, dass meine Koi (wenn es denn wirklich welche sind, ich versuche die Tage mal noch bessere Bilder hinzubekommen) ihre Farbe nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr noch wechseln. Also wird es spannend, wie sie dann werden. Oh.. ich bin beinahe so gespannt und nervös als würde ich selbst wieder Mutti werden. *lach*
Hey, ich danke dir/euch für die Erklärungen und die absolut schnelle Hilfe! Hier gefällt es mir... ich bleibe da. 

Gruss und schönen Abend,
Bonsai


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo Bonsai,
Versteife Dich nicht darauf, dass sie ihre Farbe nochmal extrem wechseln... 
Es sind doch meist nur nuancen... eine Farbe verschwindet, eine Effektfläche kommt besser durch...aber totale änderung auch mehrfarbig halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich

Ich habe 2 Junge Anfang Mai eingesetzt... (ca. halbes Jahr alt) einer so wie Deine und einer genauso gemustert, aber eher orange.

Der Orange hat vieles seiner Schwarzzeichnung verloren, sieht aber trotzdem noch schön aus 
Der Silberweisse hat das meiste seiner Zeichnung behalten.

Wenn bei Dir alle Babies aus den 2 vorhandenen entstanden sind, dann dürften sie (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) alle recht ähnlich in der Zeichnung sein.
'Bunte im nachhinein' will ich nicht ausschliessen, aber ich denke, dass sich da in der Generation nicht mehr viel tun wird... evt. in der Nächsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi Bonsai,

Andreas hats ja schon geschrieben, einen völligen Farbwechsel wie er bei Goldfischen vorkommt (von schwarzbraun zu rot und später weiß) ist nicht zu erwarten. Einzelne Flecken /Striche ect. werden größer oder kleiner, die Farbstärke ändert sich vieleicht noch was. Aber eine vollkommen andere Farbe werden die "grauen Mäuse" nicht bekommen.
Die Färbung eines Tancho, Ashagi, Ogon, ect werden sie mit Sicherheit nicht annehmen

MfG Frank


----------



## LadyBonsai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Guten Morgen Andreas,

auch wenn es nur Nuancen sind, die sich farblich bilden, wäre es süss. So bekäme jeder Fisch ein etwas anderes Aussehen, damit eine eigene Persönlichkeit und man könnte sie unterscheiden. Im Moment sehen sie alle einfach so gleich aus, so dass man sie absolut nicht unterscheiden kann. Nun müssen sie nur noch fleissig und schnell GROSS werden, damit der __ Fischreiher sie nicht holt. 
Bei meinen Goldfischen schaut der __ Reiher Jahr für Jahr dazu, dass die Population immer etwa gleich gross bleibt. Die vermehren sich, er holt sich welche... und schlussendlich sind und bleiben es immer etwa gleich viele. Bei den Koi würde es mich natürlich schon ziemlich ärgern, wenn er mir die klaut. Aber vertreiben mag ich ihn auch nicht, es ist sein Revier und seine Heimat. Das Biotop ist natürlich entstanden und soll zumindest ein Stück "Natur" bleiben, auch wenn ich mit meinen Fischen sicher ganz dolle in die Natur eingeriffen habe. 

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## LadyBonsai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Guten Morgen Frank,

och, das ist ganz und gar nicht schlimm, wenn sie nicht so intensiv wie ein Tancho werden. *grins* Bei uns im trüben Wasser kommen die Farben leider eh nicht so toll zur Geltung. Wie schon gesagt, ich bin schon happy, wenn sie sich nur mit kleinen Nuancen unterscheiden, so dass ich einen besseren Überblick bekomme, wen ich gerade sehe und wer möglicherweise fehlt. Sehen kann ich immer nur diejenigen, die sich in der oberen Biotophälfte befinden. Wer abtaucht ist ausser Sicht. 
Meine zwei Grossen sind recht zutraulich und kommen sich ihr Futter direkt aus meiner Hand holen. Da hoffe ich natürlich, dass die Kleinen dann auch noch so "frech" werden. Noch sind die total schüchtern. Wenn sie mich nur schon bewegen sehen tauchen sie ab und sind erstmal weg. Daher auch die miesen Fotos, ich muss sie von weit her ranzoomen.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Morgen :sekt:gratuliere Du bist Mutter Koi geworden aber ich Denk mal das deine Koi noch sehr stark ihr Aussehen ändern . Habe schon öffter Junge Koi aufgezogen und im 2-3 Lebensjahr wurde ein neues Aussehen angestrebt  Kuckste Bild der Schlingel  von Rot nach hellblau und kann sich nicht entscheiden was er mehr will  Gruss


----------



## LadyBonsai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Oh.. dein Schlingel ist aber auch voll süss!!! Oh man.. ich bin so zappelig und neugierig. Ich renne schon jede Stunde zum Teich um zu sehen ob sie eine neue Farbe haben.. hi hi hi... Geduld war noch nie meine Stärke! Habe vorhin schon mit einem der Koi gesprochen und ihm BEFOHLEN sofort seine Farbe zu zeigen, aber der unartige Kerl hat nicht horchen wollen. Muss definitiv männlich sein, jede Dame hätte artig auf mich gehört. 

Bonsai


----------



## LadyBonsai (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Ja ja ja, es ist vollbracht, ich habe (so hoffe ich) ein Bild der Kleinen zu bieten, das qualitativ ein Stück besser ist.
Von den "Eltern" habe ich auch je ein Bild beigefügt. 
Müsste man bei den Kleinen nicht auch schon diese "Barthaare" sehen? Ich kann da nichts entdecken... kann man auschliessen, dass die Kleinen nicht doch "nur" normale Goldfische sind?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## witch127 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Also ich war heute in einem Koi-Betrieb (allerdings, um mir Shunbunkin zu holen) und da sah ich sie... sie sahen genauso aus, wie Deine, eben auch mit dieser Rückenzeichnung und dem etwas abgesetzten Kopf. Ich finde sie sehr schön, trotz weniger Farbe. Die Zeichnung sieht sehr interessant aus. Bei Goldfischen hab ich die so noch nie gesehen... Denke schon, dass es Koi sind.


----------



## David K. (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo Frank,



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi David,
> ja, sind kleine Koi, aber die Ausgangsform der Koi (Koi haben noch die typische Körperform des Wildkarpfens - sind halt nur bunt) sind auch hier in Mitteleuropa heimisch (sind aus dem Donauraum stammend schon vor 2000 Jahren von den Römern in Europa verbreitet worden und gelten daher, weil schon lange vor 1492 eingeführt, auch außerhalb des Donaueinzuges als heimische Art)
> Die heutzutage bekannteren hochrückigen Speisekarpfen sind erst im Mittelalter aus den __ Wildkarpfen herausgezüchtet worden



jaja , alles _Cyprinus carpio_, sowohl die Wildkarpfen als auch die hochrückigen Speisekarpfen wie auch die Koi. So wie ein Chiwawa und die Deutsche Dogge beides _Canis lupus_ domesticus sind und sich fruchtbar mit dem Wolf kreuzen lassen 
Du willst mir  jetzt hoffentlich  trotzdem nicht erzählen, dass Koikarpfen zum einhemischen Fischbestand gehören, oder? 
Es handelt sich bei den Tieren auf dem Foto jedenfalls nicht um die Wildform des Karpfens _cyprinus carpio_.

Gruß
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi David,

Koi sind eigentlich nur "bunte" __ Wildkarpfen und "naturfarbenen Wildkarpfen" sind vom Donaueinzugsgebiet (beginnt im Schwarzwald) bis weit nach Asien hinein von Natur aus heimisch (Koi ist ja nur der japanische Name für Karpfen)

MfG Frank


----------



## David K. (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hallo Frank,

in einem sind wir uns einig, bunt sind die Kois , aber  Koi sind definitiv keine __ Wildkarpfen .
Sie sind anders als die hochrückigen Formen des Karpfens nicht auf Fleischertrag gezüchtet sondern auf eine elegante ästhetische Form und eben v.a. auf Farbe und Zeichnung. Das heißt nicht, dass sie wegen der ursprünglicheren Körperform auch Wildfische sind . :_/Spaßmodus an/ _Dann könnte man ja auch sagen, dass Goldfische  ja nur orangfarbene __ Giebel seien. Und was ist z.B den doitsu Koi, die durch Einkreuzung von Spiegelkarpfen entstanden sind? _/Spaßmodus aus/_ 

Die Wildform des Karpfens ist um einiges robuster als ein "durschnittlicher Koi", auch wenn es da auch sehr unterschiedliche Linien gibt. 
Darum geht es hier eigentlich nicht, aber: Koi= domestizierte Zierform. Darum auch bitte nicht in die Gewässer aussetzen wenn der Teich zu klein wird! :beten
Unsere Firma macht Bestandeserhebungen in Gewässern und manchmal ist es schon gruselig was man dort alles an Teichfischen fangen kann. Die meisten selektiert Mutter Natur allerdings nach einer Zeit von selbst aus.

Gruß
David


----------



## LadyBonsai (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
gestern Abend konnte ich zwei der kleinen Koi von gaaaaaaaaaanz Nahem sehen. Ich lag am Teichrand auf der Lauer.. und sie kamen ganz nahe ran um sich Futter zu holen, welches sie dann direkt vor meiner __ Nase aus dem Steinrand grübeln mussten. 
*Ich konnte absolut keine "Barthaare" (sorry, wie nennt man diese zwei Fäden, die Koi im Mundwinkel haben?) an ihnen entdecken. Entwickeln die sich erst später, oder habe ich möglicherweise doch keine kleinen Koi?*Vor Tagen sahen für mich alle Babys irgendwie genau gleich aus. Je länger und intensiver ich sie nun beobachte, je grösser werden die doch sichtbaren Unterschiede in den Schattierungen. So kann ich nun einige doch unterscheiden und von den 20 Babys haben 6 ihre eigenen Namen bekommen. Nun also abwarten und hoffen, dass jeder noch eine etwas andere Schattierung bekommt, damit ich sie alle unterscheiden kann. 
Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was sind das für Fische?*

Hi David,

mit dem "aussetzen" muß ich Dir recht geben. Selbst Fische die in Deutschland in den Gewässern vorkommen dürfen deswegen keinesfalls aus dem Teich in den nächsten Fluß entlassen werden. Nur weil was heimisch ist muß es auch nicht überall vorkommen (__ Edelweiß, obwohl ne heimische Pflanze, findet man in der Gegend Flensburg, Frankfurt, Brlin, Saarbrücken, Hannover, München,ect schließlichauch nicht in der freien Natur)

Normale __ Wildkarpfen sind auch nicht unbedingt "robuster" als bunte Koi. Ist alles relativ. Werden diese wie Koi in meißt zu kleinen Teichen in Mengen zusammengesetzt werden sie genauso anfällig gegen schlechte Wasserparameter, Krankheiten, __ Parasiten. (wie in jeder übergroßen Population - uns gehts auch net anderes, wo halt viele Menschen dicht zusammenkommen übertragen Krankheiten/Parasiten sich besonders gut)  In freier Natur sind die Bestände nunmal meißt deutlich geringer und Parasiten- Krankheitserrege können nicht so leicht " in solchen Mengen" überspringen das das Imunsystem gleich überlaßtet ist . wie wenn die Fische zwangläufig dauernden Kontakt miteinander haben 
Dazu kommt noch das Koi wenn sie halt aus subtropischen Zuchtgewässern stammen, nicht so gut die hießigen Wintertemperaturen ansprechen (erst einmal anfälliger sind - was aber an der Anpassung an die vorher gewohnten Wasserparameter liegt - Fische aus kalten Gewässern bekommen umgedreht in ungewohnt warmen Gewässer ebenfalls diese Probleme) 

MfG Frank


----------

